# Phrag Tall Tails problem



## Susie11 (Nov 25, 2019)

I have had this for a while but just today I noticed that a leaf appears to be showing signs of having an issue of some kind.







Here is the same problem on my brand new Vanda coerulea pink 'big'.









I guess I have a virus of some kind - not me ha ha, but my plants. Oh the joys. Can anyone identify it? Should I just chuck them out before they spread through my collection?


----------

